# My new Mk1 Polo



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Well after seeing this Polo on ebay and the fact it was only 10 mins away from my office i thought id take a drive down and have a look.

Its a 1979 Mk Polo in Maderin Orange, One owner from new and only 10,980 miles on the clock. The car is like new due to the fact it was garaged and never driven, it does have a couple of knocks on the car all of it cosmetic though, (the old lady who owned it had trouble getting out of her garage, bless her).

So ill be getting it in the paint shop soon, also need a set of bumpers for it. The interior is the Hound tooth black white as is in great condition as they had covers on the seats from new. There is a slight wear on the drivers but it is 27 years old!

Came with all bar 3 of the tax discs from 1979 so its always been on the road, and i got the haynes manual and a proper VW 1979 polo brouchure! Quite a find i hope you think.

Anyway here are a couple of pics









As it is so mint ive put it away in a warehouse untill i get the bumpers and book it in. The car next to it for those who want to know is my firends Mk1 Capri, lovely car that.


















There new home  
for now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great find m8 any plans for it or are you just going to get it mint and keep is standard (Iwould) :?:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Lovely motor. Needs a V6 Rear Valance though, maybe some angel eyes, and why stop there........


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great find m8 any plans for it or are you just going to get it mint and keep is standard (Iwould) :?:


its so tempting, ill put it to standard first as all it needs is the paint and bumpers and its done.

I wont be touching the body at all, and IF i do anything it will be bolt off, i was thinking 80mm drop and some 13 or 14inch wheels with stretched rubber, maybe Porsche Fuchs ones, obviously in black :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Great find m8 any plans for it or are you just going to get it mint and keep is standard (Iwould) :?:
> ...


there again your plan sounds 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


does that mean im in the yellow gang now??? i know its maderin Orange but looks yellow in some lights.. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


Your half way there


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TSCN said:


> Lovely motor. Needs a V6 Rear Valance though, maybe some angel eyes, and why stop there........


LOL, nah this car has other plans, ive done all that one this one


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice old thing.

And the car's ok too.

How come it's never me that finds stuff like this? :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry juts don't get it :? It's an old Polo hardly a classic car!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jonah said:


> Sorry juts don't get it :? It's an old Polo hardly a classic car!


Not in your eyes but at 27 years old one owner and only 10980 miles on the clock its a great find


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry juts don't get it :? It's an old Polo hardly a classic car!
> ...


Only coz its to bright to take out on sunny days 

Nice find :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jonah said:


> Sorry juts don't get it :? It's an old Polo hardly a classic car!


Actually there is a following, the Mk1 golf its crazy prices and people are looking for replacments, and rare ones stand out. This is actually the same car as the Audi 50 but with less stuff and VW badges.

Now ive never liked the polo but this one is definatly different. ive already been offered Â£1500 for it, as is.

But i want it as a project and something to do. I know its not some rare 250Gt Ferrari but i really cant see it loosing money.

Maybe im a Dubber at heart., but i love old VAGs.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can understand a capri - its a classic, great shape and looks good. But a polo? whats your plans for it?

Maybe its just my loathing of all things VW. :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I can understand a capri - its a classic, great shape and looks good. But a polo? whats your plans for it?
> 
> Maybe its just my loathing of all things VW. :?


Tosh im not compairing the polo to the Capri, its no contest that capri is gorgeous, its the 3.1 L one aswell.

I know u hate VW's but i love em so let me finishe the car before you make your final judgement.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

stick pics up of the collection Tej, then people will see how it fits in with what you own already..

I think Tej is aiming for a VAG brochure collection :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTej said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand a capri - its a classic, great shape and looks good. But a polo? whats your plans for it?
> ...


Thats why i said whats your plans for it.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> stick pics up of the collection Tej, then people will see how it fits in with what you own already..
> 
> I think Tej is aiming for a VAG brochure collection :wink: :lol:


LOL cheers LEG

Here is the gang together










so the Polo fits in as the classic one. Once its finished ill show you all the pics.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry juts don't get it :? It's an old Polo hardly a classic car!
> ...


Fair point


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > stick pics up of the collection Tej, then people will see how it fits in with what you own already..
> ...


You said the Corrado was the classic :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice Tej - what will you take to E38 next year???


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Nando said:


> Very nice Tej - what will you take to E38 next year???


Hey well the Polo will definatly be there and probably the TT. Are you going to make it there this time???


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Crazy! I love it mate, can see some serious potential in that. Take it you're not keeping it standard?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

TTej said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Tej - what will you take to E38 next year???
> ...


Will do my best - my days of working abroad are numbered


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Crazy! I love it mate, can see some serious potential in that. Take it you're not keeping it standard?


not yet mate first time im gonna spend cash making it standard, once im bored i might do something but everybody is screaming 'keep it standard!' :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fraid the polo does nothing for me also  :? . As for the capri ... 8) [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ... sweet !


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Fraid the polo does nothing for me also  :? . As for the capri ... 8) [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ... sweet !


Essex and proud eh Abi :wink: 

Nice collection Tej - Love the Corrado - great colour 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy! I love it mate, can see some serious potential in that. Take it you're not keeping it standard?
> ...


I like your idear about lowering it and a nice set of rims


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Nice collection Tej - Love the Corrado - great colour 8)


Thanks mate, i loved the colour soo much i dont even have electric windows in that car, lol but when its clean the sparkle in the paint is amazing.



YELLOW_TT said:


> I like your idear about lowering it and a nice set of rims


Andy stop it, i know what your trying to do (fingers in ears, LA LA LA LA)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice collection Tej - Love the Corrado - great colour 8)
> ...


COME ON M8 YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO AND IT IS DEAD EASY TO RETURN TO STANDARD ( HAD TO SHOUT AS YOU HAVE YOUR FINGERS IN YOUR EARS)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> COME ON M8 YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO AND IT IS DEAD EASY TO RETURN TO STANDARD ( HAD TO SHOUT AS YOU HAVE YOUR FINGERS IN YOUR EARS)


Well with Andy constantly shouting at me in the end i decided to give in. Ive been modding cars for years and i was just getting too itchy. Now before anyone crys out, the mods are all bolt on and off so no big deal there.

The bumpers are away to the chromers and ill have them after xmas, the suspension has been ordered and i have decided to give this car a nose down look, 50mm drop rear and a 70mm drop up front.

Ive also given her a full service and changed the rocker cover gasket. I dont think it has ever been changed. I have already started polishing the fuel and oil caps and will be soon working on the engine to clean everything up to show standard.

Well here she is with her new shoes on, 


















and this morning


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Needs a set of these:








IMHO


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jbell said:


> Needs a set of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice but unless you get edition one's, no point. I think the most common wheels will be ATS classics, and i was going to put them on but wanted something a bit different.

Starmags are right for the year, super light and have a great dished look. Ronals are flat in comparison. Ill get some more pics tomorrow when i clean her and show you.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jonah said:


> Sorry juts don't get it :? It's an old Polo hardly a classic car!


each to their own i suppose? although i did think the same :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tej collects vag cars hence the polo.

I believe he now has the TT, a Corrado, a Golf and the Polo. Nice!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTej said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Needs a set of these:
> ...


The R10 Turbo is awesome in the flesh, just put a set on a Mk2 Golf GTi, looks very 8)

How about these then:









We also did them with the paw prints etc painted in

I also have some Ronal X-Spokes 7.5x15 ET25 4/100 brand new


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Are those pics (TTEj's) working for anyone else?

I'm just getting red X's


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Kell said:


> Are those pics (TTEj's) working for anyone else?
> 
> I'm just getting red X's


same for me :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nando said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Are those pics (TTEj's) working for anyone else?
> ...


and me comme on m8 I want to see your Polo


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Or if that doesn't work:

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... k1%20Polo/


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

caney said:


> each to their own i suppose? although i did think the same :lol:


I know what you mean steve, my mates were shoked when i told them i bought it but its such great fun, i just about gets to 60 but one thing when you drive it, no road rage, you just have to site back and cruise.



Leg said:


> tej collects vag cars hence the polo.
> 
> I believe he now has the TT, a Corrado, a Golf and the Polo. Nice!


Thanks mate, golf is gone now. 3 cars is more than enough.



jbell said:


> How about these then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ronal Teddies, i think these must have been the funniest wheels ever. Ive never seen them on a show car. but im sure someone will do it, but it wont be me :lol:

Thanks Kell, thats the first time photobucket has not worked for me. :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Well after spending the afternoon messing about with my polo she now gone from this









to this










sitting quite nicely i think




























the bumpers are back from the chromers so they look like new, next stage is to stretch the tyres some more are i am getting rubbing all all four corners!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How cool is that m8 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome project. A very lucky find!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stop playing with cars and get some work done :roll: :wink:

Looking seriously nutty mate - the Jamex went on OK then?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> How cool is that m8 8)


cheers, its ur fault all this happened!



XTR said:


> Awesome project. A very lucky find!


Thanks mate it is a very rare one, all the mods are just bolt on/off and nothing on the body is changed from std, i refuse to roll the arches.



NaughTTy said:


> Stop playing with cars and get some work done :roll: :wink:
> 
> Looking seriously nutty mate - the Jamex went on OK then?


Hey im on gardening leave, what am i suppose to do, plus it was only the afternoon i bunked off. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > How cool is that m8 8)
> ...


Well so thats the thanks I get :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Tej m8, that is looking cool 8) . can't wait for the low ride :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> Tej m8, that is looking cool 8) . can't wait for the low ride :roll:


Thanks mate. Yeah needs a little bit of work on tyre size to get the best ride as i dont want to touch the body at all.

make me now want my TT that low.  :?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Tej m8, that is looking cool 8) . can't wait for the low ride :roll:
> ...


....don't even go there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Tej m8, that is looking cool 8) . can't wait for the low ride :roll:
> ...


Think speed humps :evil:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > kam said:
> ...


I know, hate the way our roads are, and today i get my tax reminder Â£190!!

Where does that go, the roads should be super smooth with that amount of money each of us is paying.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Lovin that Tej! I'm sure it gives a great ride now!? :roll:

For a car to be road legal though dont the wheels have to sit underneath the arches?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> For a car to be road legal though dont the wheels have to sit underneath the arches?


Well for the car to be legal the wheels can be outside the arches but the tread of the tyres has to be under the arches, so with stretch tyres it stays legal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > For a car to be road legal though dont the wheels have to sit underneath the arches?
> ...


Officer :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


you can tell ive been memorising that :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So were are the pics with the bumpers fitted :?:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> So were are the pics with the bumpers fitted :?:


Havent taken any, ill go get some on the weekend. need to sort the tyres and wheels out too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The weekend cant wait that long m8 :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The weekend cant wait that lonk m8 :wink:


yeah but the car is in a lock up and ive got lots of work to do. ill see if i can pass earlier.


----------

